# Re: [EVDL] Audi A8 weights



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Audi A8 weights*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> >
> > Every A8 I have come across has been an auto. Are you thinking direct
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Audi A8 weights*

Up until about 2002 the A6's were available with manual transmission. Don't
know how interchangeable it might be with an A8.

Barry

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On Behalf
Of Otmar
Sent: Tuesday, March 17, 2009 12:33 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Audi A8 weights






> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> >
> > Every A8 I have come across has been an auto. Are you thinking direct
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Audi A8 weights*



> Otmar <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> > I'm not a fan of direct drive for on road applications, a few of my old
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Audi A8 weights*



> Otmar wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Audi A8 weights*

If it helps, I have weights of all ICE stuff removed from my A6
including engine/transaxle combo - it's on my Audi project web site:

http://www.metricmind.com/audi/main.htm

I try to keep track of weights of everything getting in and out.

Don't know how similar components of A8 vs A6 are; mine had V6 with
automatic transmission. My guess, many were shared.

Victor
'91 ACRX - something different
'01 in-AUDI-ble - handsome car with 0.4MW AC drive - work in progress.




> Otmar wrote:
> >
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >>
> ...


----------

